# fades - new BBC3 horror/drama thing



## killer b (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone else watching this? it's got tealeaf from psychoville in it, and is a bit like misfits crossed with an aphex twin video.

enjoying it loads so far...


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 30, 2011)

I've not caught the second episode yet. But yeah.


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2011)

the girl who plays the love interest is the worst actor i've seen in time. that's the only sour note in it though.

oh, it also has rape-dad from this is england '86.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2011)

Enjoyed the first episode, some quite scary moments - though I do scare easily  - haven't watched the second episode yet but it was certainly interesting and intriguing enough to keep my interest.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2011)

Anything to do with eyes like that scares the shit out of me.


----------



## mentalchik (Sep 30, 2011)

Am loving it !


----------



## Deareg (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds interesting. What time is it on?


----------



## killer b (Sep 30, 2011)

wednesday nights at 10, they repeat it on sundays too.

all there on watch again...


----------



## Dan U (Sep 30, 2011)

My mates hand is in the title sequence

Pointless truefax


----------



## Deareg (Sep 30, 2011)

killer b said:


> wednesday nights at 10, they repeat it on sundays too.
> 
> all there on watch again...


Nice 1.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

Wednesday at 9, rather than 10, I believe.

I've been watching it on Sundays, as everyone else in the house prefers to watch Who The Fuck Are You?

I may record it tonight, though.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 5, 2011)

Didn't like the first episode much but thought last week's second ep was better. I could do without the constant references to geek culture though – it's clumsy and irritating.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2011)

need to tighten up a bit, but quite good so far. Agreed on the geek references- his mates star wars obsession is a device done to death by spaced and by clerks etc


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 5, 2011)

His mate is really, really annoying and completely ruined the first ep for me.


----------



## camouflage (Oct 5, 2011)

Why do they always make the black guy in these things a nob?


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

camouflage said:


> Why do they always make the black guy in these things a nob?


In this, _everyone's_ a knob. It's equal opportunities for knobs.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 5, 2011)

camouflage said:


> Why do they always make the black guy in these things a nob?



He's not a knob......

i'm loving it so youse lot can shaddap


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 5, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## fogbat (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm really enjoying this.

And the love interest is lovely. So shut up, haters. _Lovely._


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 6, 2011)

its one of the better programs on at the moment


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

I want commanding vicar lady to be in it more


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 6, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> I want commanding vicar lady to be in it more


Daniella Nardini.  I've been in her Dad's cafe.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 6, 2011)

i am liking it - quite scary !


----------



## kittyP (Oct 6, 2011)

Ooh its started.

Is it on the iplayer?

Oh yes it is  http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0151prg/The_Fades_Episode_1/


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

fogbat said:


> I'm really enjoying this.
> 
> And the love interest is lovely. So shut up, haters. _Lovely._


I know someone who looks really, really like her!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> need to tighten up a bit, but quite good so far. Agreed on the geek references- his mates star wars obsession is a device done to death by spaced and by clerks etc



Geeks don't quote Star Wars anymore anyway, they only moan about George Lucas. The cunt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know someone who looks really, really like her!


 
is she single?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 6, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> is she single?


Sadly not - but her boyfriend looks like a knob! *

* I have actually never met him only seen his picture on facebook and am basing my opinion totally on this!


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2011)

fogbat said:


> And the love interest is lovely. So shut up, haters. _Lovely._


she is lovely. just a totally useless actor...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2011)

killer b said:


> she is lovely. just a totally useless actor...


 
Having watched episode three I think she is far from useless and indeed adds much to the show.


----------



## Fruitloop (Oct 7, 2011)

The kids in it sound like they are reading dialogue written by a middle-aged man


----------



## emanymton (Oct 7, 2011)

I like it, even though the plot is full of holes.



Spoiler: fades



For one thing, if the fades can only touch because they are eating meat, how could they eat meat in the first place?



Also it may not be a huge difference but I feel the kids act more like 15-16 year olds rather than 17-18 year olds.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 7, 2011)

Fruitloop said:


> The kids in it sound like they are reading dialogue written by a middle-aged man



Yes, the antiquated geek references suggest that may well be the case - Star Wars, Alan Moore, 80s movies etc.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 19, 2011)

finally got round to watching more than my mate in the opening credits

quite enjoying it actually. i wouldn't normally seek this kind of thing out but plot holes etc aside, its pretty good.

i really like his mate fwiw.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 19, 2011)

I watched the first one, it seemed full of promise but just ended up being lame and unmemorable. I have not bothered with any other episodes.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Having watched episode three I think she is far from useless and indeed adds much to the show.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 19, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched the first one, it seemed full of promise but just ended up being lame and unmemorable. I have not bothered with any other episodes.



I wasn't impressed with the first episode either but have been surprised at just how good it has got since.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 19, 2011)

emanymton said:


> I like it, even though the plot is full of holes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it not from John(?) drinking the dripping blood?


----------



## emanymton (Oct 20, 2011)

Apparently, but that episode hadn't aired when I posted.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2011)

there we go. i don't think it counts as a plot hole until the series has finished does it...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 20, 2011)

I am enjoying it, only thing I bother to watch in fact. Last nights ep was well good


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2011)

yes. there should be more shagging though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

Call me a bit sad but I was well like 'yeah kill all the fade twats man' untill the reborn fade leader said 'I'll find a way to hurt you' and paul responded with 'I didn't come back to kill you all. I'll find a way to help you!'

I like that his nature isn't vicious and he is well bewildered by his powers. If I had them powers I'd be laying waste and destruction on the fades and on my human enemies. But he wants to save the baddies from themselves. It is quite sweet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 20, 2011)

killer b said:


> yes. there should be more shagging though.


 
I am waiting for the episode where his mate bones his sister who is obnoxious and fit.


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2011)

only one ep left, and there's unlikely to be much time for it next week. except for between teacher dude and his dead mrs, which is bound to end with her eating him.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Oct 20, 2011)

I would so fuck a guy who sprouted wings when he came


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2011)

i think that was a dream.


----------



## Chz (Oct 21, 2011)

> oh, it also has rape-dad from this is england '86.



You know, he's in a lot of things but that's exactly what I think whenever he pops on-screen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 26, 2011)

What?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

They killed off his girl!


----------



## Augie March (Oct 27, 2011)

Great series, I didn't think I'd love it so much after watching the first episode, but it all worked rather well as it went on and the finale was a worthy climax.

It better get re-commissioned. *glares at BBC


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 2, 2011)

Caught up with the last episode yesterday - really enjoyed it. Quite shocking at times. I like the way Paul's character changed and grew, some good acting there.

Lots like it is set up for another series as well, hope so.


----------

